# Mon ordinateur ne reconnait plus mon iPod Touch



## coco50jsp (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour , j'ai un problème mon ordinateur ne reconnait plus mon iPod Touch.
Il est branché et allumer et sur l'écran s'est afficher qu'il faut le brancher a iTunes mais il n'apparaît pas.
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## Rémi M (4 Janvier 2011)

Tu devrais aller voir ici, il y a pas mal de solution, si ton problème n'est toujours pas résolu, on avisera


----------



## coco50jsp (4 Janvier 2011)

Cela ne marche pas :sick:
Merci quand même 
Auriez-vous d'autres solutions ?


----------



## kenny1813 (5 Janvier 2011)

coco50jsp a dit:


> Cela ne marche pas :sick:
> Merci quand même
> Auriez-vous d'autres solutions ?


Petit coquin! es-tu allé jouer avec les "Jailbreak"? Peu importe, as-tu essayer de le mettre en DFU? Si non, assure toi d'avoir une sauvegarde de ton ipod sur ton mac ou pc puis le mettre en mode DFU(comment le mettre en mode DFU? Youtube sera votre meilleur ami  ) votre ordinateur devrait automatiquement le reconnaitre.


----------



## koeny (5 Janvier 2011)

j'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi... j'avais essayé de réinstaller iTunes, rien n'y fait. J'ai demandé conseil auprès d'un Mac Line (en Belgique) et le type a regardé durant plus d'une demi-heure d'ou pouvait venir le problème. on a  meme supprimer les fichiers préférences itunes au cas ou ça proviendrais de là...mais rien a changé. Je suis donc passé par une réinstallation complète de mon Macbook Pro, et là, ça fonctionnait.

je ne saurais donc pas te dire pourquoi cela ne fonctionnait pas, mais si tu n'as pas d'autre solution, tu peut toujours essayer de cette manière...(fait une sauvegarde avant tout de même).


----------

